
Data Flows and Crises in Online Reputation Economies - zen53
http://oakhazelnut.makerlab.com/2009/03/08/data-flows-and-crises-in-online-reputation-economies/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Twice this refers to "this paper". What paper? If it's referring to itself,
then it seems content-free. If it's another paper, where is it?

This seems a complete waste of time, reiterating material that's pretty
obvious to a moment's thought. If I've missed something then I'd be pleased to
have it pointed out so I don't feel like I've just wasted five minutes trying
to find some value in this.

